# Tony is worse than Dixie Carter about hyping surprises.



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

It wasn't just Keith Lee though. It was Jay White too.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It wasn't just Keith Lee though. It was Jay White too.


Who the Fuck is Jay White? lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I completely understand promoting your company, but there comes a point where you’re just lying. TK has been given enough chances to adequately hype his new toys but feels the need to promote them as the biggest acquisition in the history of wrestling. There’s plenty of proof behind this too. He’s the boy who cried wolf at this point. We get that you like this talent, Tony. But you’re lying to us and you can’t be trusted.

Which debutant slammed The Forbidden Door shut tonight? Jay White still works for NJPW and Keith Lee was legitimately fired and had the door closed on him first. I’m embarrassed for him and those that defend him.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seriously what do you expect though? Its your fault for having stupidly high expectations.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

He has to hype it. Okay, you're disappointed but still you tuned in to watch it, right? The opposite would be "hey maybe you'll like this debut, maybe you won't. whatever." That's not gonna put butts in seats.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this show was exciting and the debuts were good. Jay White is not that known now but he will be.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I think he's still working on his resurrection formula to bring back Ultimate Warrior. Maybe then you'll be happy with a debut?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Both Jay White and Keith Lee are better than Jeff Hardy in 2022. (even though Jeff is still definitely coming eventually)


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Seriously what do you expect though? Its your fault for having stupidly high expectations.


I would had been fine with Jeff Hardy but what we got good god Tony is clueless



Geeee said:


> I thought this show was exciting and the debuts were good. Jay White is not that known now but he will be.


another clown from New Japan is not going to excite me or any fans I was expecting Jeff Hardy,Kross,and Scarlett and got this shit hell I would taken Shane Mcmahon over what we ended up getting.

Fuck Tony I will never trust his ass again when it comes to hyping stuff up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He should have brought out Bruno Sammartino and Lou Thesz.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The forbidden door tweet literally makes zero sense with Jay White still under contract with New Japan.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I view TK as a money mark kinda guy, so I’m not surprised anymore that he thinks these people are big deals.

I’m just grateful it was a meh NXT signing and a decently hyped Japanese guy that isn’t over 300 years old.

It’s like watching Raw, go in with low expectations and you’ll be pleasantly surprised.

AEW will never be a good alternative to WWE but it’s a decent tv show in comparison to raw


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Both Jay White and Keith Lee are better than Jeff Hardy in 2022. (even though Jeff is still definitely coming eventually)


i don’t care who he brings in, bring everyone in. Just hype them adequately. Don’t piss in my pocket and tell me it’s raining. There’s no faith left in his bullshit



La Parka said:


> I view TK as a money mark kinda guy, so I’m not surprised anymore that he thinks these people are big deals.
> 
> I’m just grateful it was a meh NXT signing and a decently hyped Japanese guy that isn’t over 300 years old.
> 
> ...


I actually enjoyed this weeks show. I just can’t take Tony Khan seriously anymore. He’s absolutely a money mark playing with his toys.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan not meeting expectations is the standard now. He's lucky that people were looking forward to seeing Keith Lee and like Jay White, otherwise, his bullshit tweets would have been called out much louder.*


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan not meeting expectations is the standard now. He's lucky that people were looking forward to seeing Keith Lee and like Jay White, otherwise, his bullshit tweets would have been called out much louder.*


Don’t get me wrong, I like both signings. I’m not a fan of Lee outside of the ring or on the mic but he’s fun to watch in the ring. But he’s not slamming anything shut. He was fired


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought this was about them announcing "Tony Khan has a Major Announcment" and then nothing, lol.

@Dr. Middy go nuts!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RLT1981 said:


> I would had been fine with Jeff Hardy but what we got good god Tony is clueless


Jeff was still under contract to WWE until March 9 or whenever it is. You can’t have what you want. Don’t blame Tony Khan.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I had no problem with the surprises tonight.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Damn some of you get upset over everything. That episode of Dynamite was more entertaining than anything WWE has produced in over 10 years. Imagine AEW not existing and being stuck with wwe lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RLT1981 said:


> I would had been fine with Jeff Hardy but what we got good god Tony is clueless


Relax man. Jeff Hardy is coming in like a month. You can wait that long can't you?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Go outside and touch some grass. Same could be said for some others in here.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Jeff was still under contract to WWE until March 9 or whenever it is. You can’t have what you want. Don’t blame Tony Khan.


I can blame him for hyping shit up thinking he signed some game changer only to be let down by some clown from new japan and Keith Lee.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RLT1981 said:


> Who the Fuck is Jay White? lol


One of the top stars in New Japan. To hardcore fans like me his appearance tonight was a big deal.



RLT1981 said:


> I can blame him for hyping shit up thinking he signed some game changer only to be let down by some clown from new japan and Keith Lee.


Clown from New Japan? Wow!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, you cannot say someone is walking through the Forbidden Door if they are a free agent. There literally is no door to walk through. And slamming it shut? Is there anyone Vince EVER refused to hire because they worked for WCW, a company that almost did put him out of business? His tweets this week were beyond hilarious.

That is not even crapping on Keith Lee who is a great potential star. But you do not get to say you are serving me steak and end up serving me pork ribs and then cry fowl when I ask where the beef is. The ribs would have been good enough to advertise. Keith will eat both though.

He could have hyped this up perfectly fine without blatantly lying.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm happy with Jay White and Keith Lee (especially Lee, I love that dude), but realistically neither guy is a gamechanger and the whole forbidden door deal is played out now. Yes it's good for Tony to hype up his own product, but he's going overboard with it and making things a much bigger deal than they are, and also promising ANNOUNCEMENTS WE DID NOT GET. 

He can happily promote his show without overdoing it, because it'll get to a point where a lot of fans stop taking him seriously.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> I actually enjoyed this weeks show. I just can’t take Tony Khan seriously anymore. He’s absolutely a money mark playing with his toys.


Unfortunately it appears like TK has already forgotten about the last toys he bought as Fish and O’Reilly have been put back in the toy bin! Forgotten already and wondering what they did to anger Andy  Tony.






I imagine this is Kyle and Bobby watching Tony Khan replace his undisputed era bed sheets with bullet club ones after bringing Jay White to the show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

ROFL, Keith Lee is absolutely not a huge singing, way to go once again TK, hyping up something big just to be let down


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Clown from New Japan? Wow!


sorry Jay White means nothing to me and I doubt he help with ratings at all.fans in the us like me don't give a shit about new japan. I wanted Kross & Scarlett and Jeff hardy.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tony is a mark I bet he jerks off to these new japen goofs.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Damn some of you get upset over everything. That episode of Dynamite was more entertaining than anything WWE has produced in over 10 years. Imagine AEW not existing and being stuck with wwe lmao


This is a dishonest interpretation of my entire post. I enjoyed the show overall. But Tony Khans promotion ability needs to be questioned. He’s flat out lied, again and again about his signings

Maybe Jay White is slamming the door shut on Impact? Either way that’s pretty lame


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

RLT1981 said:


> sorry Jay White means nothing to me and I doubt he help with ratings at all.fans in the us like me don't give a shit about new japan. I wanted Kross & Scarlett and Jeff hardy.


Sorry you didn't get what you wanted. I personally couldn't care less about Kross, Scarlett and Jeff Hardy. Those names do nothing for me.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm starting to think some of you aren't actually AEW fans and just like to shit on the company just for the fuck of it


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> ROFL, Keith Lee is absolutely not a huge singing, way to go once again TK, hyping up something big just to be let down


I wasn't let down.



Tell it like it is said:


> I'm starting to think some of you aren't actually AEW fans and just like to shit on the company just for the fuck of it


Exactly. Most of them are just WWE marks and not real wrestling fans. If it's not Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, or Roman Reigns to them it's not a big signing. You see the same people in this forum week after week complaining about the same bullshit. I really wish these people would go away.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

jay white was in impact wrestling hes boring to me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

When it comes to Tony Khan and 'announcements' everyone should know by now to keep their expectations low.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

How was he lying?? He said someone from "the forbidden door" and we got Jay White??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

His tweet doesn't make sense.."They're signing and slamming the door shut"..


Huh? Jay is signed to NJPW. Slamming the door shut? As in that was the last NJPW guy that's gonna come over? Jay is slamming the door on NJPW? ....what?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

THA_WRESTER said:


> How was he lying?? He said someone from "the forbidden door" and we got Jay White??


He also said the person was slamming the door shit. Even metaphorically it makes no sense


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

could this not have gone in one of the other two identical threads?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan owned up to his own bullshit and I have to respect this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462*


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I dont know who the fuck either of them are but I also would never in my life follow tony kahn on anything so I cant say im too disappointed


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan owned up to his own bullshit and I have to respect this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462*


He posted this after the fact right? Too late. He knew what he was doing. He lied to promote and even after realising his mistake he still waited until after the show to fix it


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chris22 said:


> When it comes to Tony Khan and 'announcements' everyone should know by now to keep their expectations low.


I won't fall for his crap again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm pleased, Keith Lee back on TV and I get to see if the hype about Jay White is real without being up at 3am. I can't complain, I justed to his hype after Christian and after getting Punk he can't top they save Punk or Rock.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm pleased, Keith Lee back on TV and I get to see if the hype about Jay White is real without being up at 3am. I can't complain, I justed to his hype after Christian and after getting Punk he can't top they save Punk or Rock.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I am sure he's sorry that he couldn't provide you with The Rock and John Cena tonight.

Boo hoo.

Complain that he only uses debuts to gain buzz for his shows.

Then complain about the debutants.

He just provided you with one of the best Dynamite's in it's history and all you can do is complain because you happen to dislike Keith Lee. Grow up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> He posted this after the fact right? Too late. He knew what he was doing. He lied to promote and even after realising his mistake he still waited until after the show to fix it


*Lol, you're not wrong, but what is he supposed to do at that point? Say "Sorry guys, don't watch Dynamite. I fucked up."*


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> When it comes to Tony Khan and 'announcements' everyone should know by now to keep their expectations low.


I wasn't disappointed about the announcements. To me he delivered. I like Jay White and I like Keith Lee.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Now I how can you say that, Darlin'? I always delivered big on my promises. Wes Brisco is gonna be a big star in this benness.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> He posted this after the fact right? Too late. He knew what he was doing. He lied to promote and even after realising his mistake he still waited until after the show to fix it


Dude go get some preparation h for the massive butt hurt you're feeling


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

He's not a liar. AEW has a very smark-ish/indy-rific fanbase. To them these are huge. Especially Jay White (tho idk anything about him)


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol, you're not wrong, but what is he supposed to do at that point? Say "Sorry guys, don't watch Dynamite. I fucked up."*


Just reiterate. Admit his mistake when it matters. Even if he said I butchered the meaning, but everything else was correct. Someone is still going through the forbidden door.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Erik. said:


> I am sure he's sorry that he couldn't provide you with The Rock and John Cena tonight.
> 
> Boo hoo.
> 
> ...


rock or cena? who said anything about those guys?

I have already said I wanted Kross,Scarlett,and Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> Now I how can you say that, Darlin'? I always delivered big on my promises. Wes Brisco is gonna be a big star in this benness.


Your first problem was watching TNA to begin with.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RLT1981 said:


> rock or cena? who said anything about those guys?
> 
> I have already said I wanted Kross,Scarlett,and Jeff Hardy.


But Kross and Scarlett would have been disappointing to me and ruined my wrestling experience for the year, so much so that I'd have gone and made a thread about it.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Your first problem was watching TNA to begin with.


tna from 06-09 blows AEW out of the water.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan owned up to his own bullshit and I have to respect this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462*


At least he admitted we were correct.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Your first problem was watching TNA to begin with.


Why would I have done that, It gave me many good hours of wrestling when the WWE was failing at doing that. Esp. prime AJ Styles.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I laugh at those who still buy into this crap. The only big names that could actually make a difference for the company are either already with AEW (see Bryan and Punk) or a wwe lifer. They're scraping what talent is left off the indies that no one outside of hardcore fans knows or wwe's cast away mid carders and jobbers. Face the facts: at this point there's no game changer names left in wrestling that aren't already signed or out of the game.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RLT1981 said:


> rock or cena? who said anything about those guys?
> 
> I have already said I wanted Kross,Scarlett,and Jeff Hardy.


You might still get them. Jeff Hardy is coming for sure. TK wanted Kross & Scarlett but they went to NXT when they were first available. TK won’t hold that against them.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> You might still get them. Jeff Hardy is coming for sure. TK wanted Kross & Scarlett but they went to NXT when they were first available. TK won’t hold that against them.


hope so.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe a liar but ya still tuned in to watch and will still tune in next time when he does it again.

Two solid pick ups, even if white is just on loan. Lee can be what Henry and Big Show are too old to be now. A legit main events if handled properly.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Damn some of you get upset over everything. That episode of Dynamite was more entertaining than anything WWE has produced in over 10 years. Imagine AEW not existing and being stuck with wwe lmao


In 10 years?? Please. This wasn't even better than what wwe put on at the rumble and that was hot garbage sans Reigns vs Rollins. This was a crap episode overall capped off with yet another garbage death match that no one will remember in a week.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Who were you expecting @Cult03 ? Roman Reigns or something? I really don't understand why people are surprised by promoter speak.

It's like people want Tony to bury his new signings. 

@LifeInCattleClass how you doing by the way I know you hate jay white like Don hates Cody


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Unfortunately it appears like TK has already forgotten about the last toys he bought as Fish and O’Reilly have been put back in the toy bin! Forgotten already and wondering what they did to anger Andy  Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello? Kyle O’Reilly just recently became a Dad and is spending some time at home.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Tony Khan is begging people to watch Dynamite because ratings were down last week. Keith Lee is a good signing just keep your mouth shut Khan and things will work out better.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Hello? Kyle O’Reilly just recently became a Dad and is spending some time at home.


So, why not have him debut after his kid is born and he has paternity leave? Doesn't make sense to debut someone then have them disappear off of tv for no reason.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who were you expecting @Cult03 ? Roman Reigns or something? I really don't understand why people are surprised by promoter speak.
> 
> It's like people want Tony to bury his new signings.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass how you doing by the way I know you hate jay white like Don hates Cody


The point here is not just that it was not a big enough debut, neither had anything to do with slamming any forbidden doors and Keith had nothing to do with a forbidden door in general. To his credit, Tony just posted that he was wrong to say otherwise, so at least we were right to call him out on it the past several days.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tell it like it is said:


> I'm starting to think some of you aren't actually AEW fans and just like to shit on the company just for the fuck of it


Oh there’s no doubt about it. They despise the company. But they watch most Wednesday’s and Fridays, plus sometimes pay for a pay per view just to comment on how much it sucked again!

It’s almost like when everyone would complain about Howard stern back in the 90s, but yet still listened. Humans are interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@LifeInCattleClass 😃







*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The one criticism that I will give Tony Khan is that he has abused the term "forbidden door". Most of the names that were speculated to appear on Dynamite tonight wouldn't have had to go through a "forbidden door". Jay White is still with NJPW and has been in Impact many times already. Hell, he recruited Chris Bey. Impact in a way has stolen Tony Khans thunder regarding the "forbidden door" because of their relationship with NJPW and the ROH thing. Glad that he owned up to the mistake of using that term for the episode.

Now, lets be honest here. Tony Khan could have delivered The Rock, Bray Wyatt/Windham, Jeff Hardy and Okada all in one night and there would still be a topic like this one being sour on Tony Khan... because there is always someone complaining about something. It's the most consistent trend on this forum.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DZ Crew said:


> So, why not have him debut after his kid is born and he has paternity leave? Doesn't make sense to debut someone then have them disappear off of tv for no reason.


Does not make any sense to hire someone to a contract if they are just going to go on leave a few weeks into it either.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who were you expecting @Cult03 ? Roman Reigns or something? I really don't understand why people are surprised by promoter speak.
> 
> It's like people want Tony to bury his new signings.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass how you doing by the way I know you hate jay white like Don hates Cody


Read the thread. I was expecting someone to go through the door and slam it shut. Not somebody who still works for NJPW and someone who got fired by WWE


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> The point here is not just that it was not a big enough debut, neither had anything to do with slamming any forbidden doors and Keith had nothing to do with a forbidden door in general. To his credit, Tony just posted that he was wrong to say otherwise, so at least we were right to call him out on it the past several days.


Yeah I get that but Vince or WWE's social media team do it too. John Cena is one of the greatest of all time. Roman vs Brock is a match we all want to see.

It's best never to take Vince or Tony seriously and form your own opinions.

@Cult03 see above. It's typical promoter speak. It's best to ignore wrestling promotors. They think everything they do is the best


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RLT1981 said:


> tna from 06-09 blows AEW out of the water.


In 2006-2009 I watched actual ROH. TNA was such a pain in the ass. TNA was a lazy ROH/WWE/WCW mishmash. Russo was still in TNA back then. Lots of great talent in TNA that was used better in ROH & WWE. They had good matches. Almost all their angles and storylines were incomprehensible & unwatchable. James Storm should be making much more money by now. Best TNA match ever was Storm/Harris match with the beer bottle. Maybe it was Last Man Standing?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah I get that but Vince or WWE's social media team do it too. John Cena is one of the greatest of all time. Roman vs Brock is a match we all want to see.
> 
> It's best never to take Vince or Tony seriously and form your own opinions.


Well, if we are going that generic, then yeah every time Michael Cole calls some goof a "superstar" they are lying. But in this case, it was a very specific term Tony had coined (and copyrighted too I believe??) and he misused it and we called him on it. But like I said, good on him for admitting we were correct.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Of all people he signs fat Keith Lee. The same doofus who appeared on AEW with the same gear as in WWE. This idiot doesn’t even want to evolve his character one bit and we’re gonna to have to endure the pain of listening to his crappy promos.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, if we are going that generic, then yeah every time Michael Cole calls some goof a "superstar" they are lying. But in this case, it was a very specific term Tony had coined (and copyrighted too I believe??) and he misused it and we called him on it. But like I said, good on him for admitting we were correct.


Yeah I get what people are saying. I'm just saying Tony is your typical carny im more shocked he did mea culpa than anything


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dixie Carter was hyping announcements that ended up being about the Sony Six deal or the sponsorship deals. Tony Khan hasn't fallen to her level. If Dixie actually delivered someone like Keith Lee during one of her announcements then she wouldn't have gotten so much criticism for the overhype.

Also, it's not like Keith Lee is some scrub. I sure hope that you weren't cheering for him when he was loved in NXT and was getting support on the main roster of WWE by fans when WWE (Vince and Bruce) were screwing it up with him.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Easily worse than Dixie. TNA was a far better and unique product. Now AEW is nothing but WWE lite.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Oh there’s no doubt about it. They despise the company. But they watch most Wednesday’s and Fridays, plus sometimes pay for a pay per view just to comment on how much it sucked again!
> 
> It’s almost like when everyone would complain about Howard stern back in the 90s, but yet still listened. Humans are interesting.


It's the same shit that happened with TNA. WWE fans talked about how shit Samoa Joe was, how AJ was too small and only did flippy shit...yet when they showed up on programming that had a WWE logo in the bottom corner of the screen they came in their pants. They claim to hate all wrestling outside of WWE but as soon as someone appears on RAW or Smackdown those same goofies praise them. Just like when someone leaves WWE and shows up elsewhere that person is "overrated, washed up, was never good"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tell it like it is said:


> It's the same shit that happened with TNA. WWE fans talked about how shit Samoa Joe was, how AJ was too small and only did flippy shit...yet when they showed up on programming that had a WWE logo in the bottom corner of the screen they came in their pants. They claim to hate all wrestling outside of WWE but as soon as someone appears on RAW or Smackdown those same goofies praise them. Just like when someone leaves WWE and shows up elsewhere that person is "overrated, washed up, was never good"


Tribalism at it's finest, my friend.

Yes, even a show about fake fighting has tribalists. It's incredible really.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> Damn some of you get upset over everything. That episode of Dynamite was more entertaining than anything WWE has produced in over 10 years. Imagine AEW not existing and being stuck with wwe lmao


You bring up good points. Although I was very dissatisfied with the surprises tonight, you bring up a good point. If AEW didn't exist, I wouldn't be watching wrestling on TV, since WWE's programs are so scripted, boring, and G-rated. Even when I am disappointed with certain aspects of AEW, it's so infinitely better than the kiddie crap being put out by WWE. I love watching Moxley and that was a great match between Hangman and Lance Archer. Still though, I really wanted to see my boy Killer Kross!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who were you expecting @Cult03 ? Roman Reigns or something? I really don't understand why people are surprised by promoter speak.
> 
> It's like people want Tony to bury his new signings.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass how you doing by the way I know you hate jay white like Don hates Cody


….. i’ll survive

seems like the bearded wonder is only here for a short bit

i can live with it….. for now :/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass 😃
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh?


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Well at least he didn’t tweet it was going to be “the biggest night in the history of our sport”.

Oh wait, that’s the other Tony.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RLT1981 said:


> Keith Lee? Really?
> 
> I like Keith and all but he is not worth that hype Tony was building up once again Tony makes himself look dumb same shit TNA use to do back when they was #2 always hype something up only to dissappoint fans in the end.


the guy that brought in Punk & Danielson can always be trusted

his hype was the right level for Lee


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I'm pleased, Keith Lee back on TV and I get to see if the hype about Jay White is real without being up at 3am. I can't complain, I justed to his hype after Christian and after getting Punk he can't top they save Punk or Rock.


you're pleased to see an out of shape guy who speaks like he's reciting shakespeare?


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

tony yayo is just trying to be the best carny he can be, brother. a billionaire's son will have issues being an effective carny imo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> you're pleased to see an out of shape guy who speaks like he's reciting shakespeare?


Keith Lee has good matches, even as a fatty has an aura about him see Survivor Series and the Rumble. Agree his speaking voice is goofy, but like Omega it works for his character.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s better to under promise and over deliver than it is to over promise and under deliver. Tony Khan is becoming a master at unnecessarily shooting himself in the foot.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Does not make any sense to hire someone to a contract if they are just going to go on leave a few weeks into it either.


It makes perfect sense to debut a star like Kyle O’Reilly as soon as you can. He’s part of the Elite storyline, and it reunited him with Cole, Fish. He’ll be back soon enough. Don’t you watch Unrestricted?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wolf Mark said:


> Now I how can you say that, Darlin'? I always delivered big on my promises. Wes Brisco is gonna be a big star in this benness.




Dixie at least could somewhat get away with it due to being a certified MILF. 😳


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Keith Lee has good matches, even as a fatty has an aura about him see Survivor Series and the Rumble. Agree his speaking voice is goofy, but like Omega it works for his character.



He definitely looks flabby compared to his WWE days at least with the comparison pictures I’ve seen. Hopefully he can hone in on losing a few pounds while still being big. This is a work rate company after all so he will probably need the additional stamina anyways.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

_shrug_ It's fake fighting

AEW's a watchable wrestling program so I thank him for that, at least.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Don’t you watch Unrestricted?


Of course not. I hate talk shows in general but I especially hate how much almost everyone today just cannot wait to drop their "character" and sing how fake they are to the world. I am willing to bet MJF has never appeared on there and if he has was in character the whole time.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Tony is doing what all great promoters do. He hypes his product to get people to watch. Every wrestling promotion does it. The WWE hyped Orton-Edge as the greatest match in history, for goodness sake.

Most other sports and entertainment fields do it. That’s why there is always a “Fight of the Century” or “Best Comedy of the Year” or “Best Action Film of this Generation.”

Pro wrestling at its core is rooted in the carny business. If you’re that stupid that you buy into the hype and then cry if you’re disappointed, that’s not Tony’s problem. That’s a you problem.

Most other places I’ve looked at, fans are thrilled with today’s debuts. Here, it’s just the usual group of complainers and armchair bookers who criticize from their cookie crmb-covered couches.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay so OP. How should he hype them? What is he supposed to say exactly?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Who were you expecting @Cult03 ? Roman Reigns or something? I really don't understand why people are surprised by promoter speak.
> 
> It's like people want Tony to bury his new signings.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass how you doing by the way I know you hate jay white like Don hates Cody


I love Jay White. He’s a damn good heel.

As to the topic, who is to say Jay White being there tonight is just a one off. This could easily be more than that. It could be the Bullet Club invasion angle coming to light, or maybe it is the beginning a full on partnership with NJPW that allows us to see Naito, Okada, etc in a weekly setting while the Jungle Boy’s do a tour of Japan.

But Jesus Christ, I can’t understand getting this irate over words.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> It makes perfect sense to debut a star like Kyle O’Reilly as soon as you can. He’s part of the Elite storyline, and it reunited him with Cole, Fish. He’ll be back soon enough. Don’t you watch Unrestricted?


No, it doesn't. Kyle has talent but he's proven time and time again that he's got a ceiling and that ceiling is being in a good tag team. Regardless of Kyle's star power or lack thereof if you know someone is going away for any reason right before a debut you don't have them show up till they can be on tv regularly. It's just bad booking.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

DZ Crew said:


> No, it doesn't. Kyle has talent but he's proven time and time again that he's got a ceiling and that ceiling is being in a good tag team. Regardless of Kyle's star power or lack thereof if you know someone is going away for any reason right before a debut you don't have them show up till they can be on tv regularly. It's just bad booking.


You have a right to your opinion, of course. I’m just glad you’re not AEW’s booker.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Geeee said:


> could this not have gone in one of the other two identical threads?


We need at least 50 threads about every AEW story


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I try so hard not to laugh whenever he says he signed a star. In 2022 what star or stars are you really signing?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tony Khan owned up to his own bullshit and I have to respect this:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462*


More like trying to cover his a** and failed miserably at it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Some of y’all hate this company yet continue to support it. I’ll never understand it.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Blame Dixie all you want but she knew how to use superstars like Kurt Angle or Jeff Hardy. 

The thing about this debut isn't just that it's just Keith Lee, it's that there is a history with Khan wasting those debuts and making them whatever in a matter of months.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee is at least better than Lashley!


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> You have a right to your opinion, of course. I’m just glad you’re not AEW’s booker.


Yup, instead we have the money mark himself. Why should booking make logical sense?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> huh?


*You tried to defend his dumb gibberish about the Forbidden Door in this situation and you were wrong, again. Even he knows he screwed up.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You tried to defend his dumb gibberish about the Forbidden Door in this situation and you were wrong, again. Even he knows he screwed up.*


whaaat are you talking about?

you’re having conversations in your head now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> Tony is doing what all great promoters do. He hypes his product to get people to watch. Every wrestling promotion does it. The WWE hyped Orton-Edge as the greatest match in history, for goodness sake.
> 
> Most other sports and entertainment fields do it. That’s why there is always a “Fight of the Century” or “Best Comedy of the Year” or “Best Action Film of this Generation.”
> 
> ...



Pretty much everyone on this forum ridiculed the Edge-Orton match. Hell, WWE didn’t even bother continuing to kayfabe it by giving it their match of the year.

There’s nothing wrong with hyping something up but it becomes a problem when it’s overhyped. It’s ok to compliment a guy like Tony Nese but how many people are buying the idea that he was one of the hottest free agents in wrestling? How AEW has subsequently used him after that billing sure hasn’t helped either.

Keith Lee is a decent signing (Needs some conditioning since he looks bigger than his WWE weight but whatever) but he definitely shouldn’t have gotten the hype Tony Khan was giving out to the public all week. The way he was booked in an unannounced regularly scheduled match was a bit of a headscratcher too.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Keith Lee has good matches, even as a fatty has an aura about him see Survivor Series and the Rumble. Agree his speaking voice is goofy, but like Omega it works for his character.


Keith Lee is nothing special but to each their own


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whaaat are you talking about?
> 
> you’re having conversations in your head now


*Why lie?*


LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh brother….
> 
> the ’forbidden door’ is re-opening cause Mox is back.
> 
> ...


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Also nobody except hardcore fans know who Jay White is, I don't even know much about him, Tony Khan is a clown


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jay White is the best talent working outside AEW. So TK absolutely delivered.

Did you think Conor McGregor was going to show up? There really isn’t any Suoer famous free agent out there that would conceivably show up on a wrestling show. 

Kross/Scarlett/Strowman/BrayWyatt are washed or boring WWE acts and I think too much time has passed to promote Bray as a successor to Brodie Lee. 

AEW put on an awesome show outside of the garbage women’s stuff. So I can tolerate a bad 20 minutes of a 2 hour show. Way better than anything WWE has done in decades


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jay White is good from what I’ve seen but the way he debuted is a bit confusing. He probably would have benefited from a built up debut with vignettes and some background information. The general public either don’t know who he is or haven’t seen enough of him to care. Save the surprise debuts for people like Keith Lee who are instantly recognizable to most fans.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

It could be The Rock and people will still complain. If it were Carter, it would've been Bob Backlund or Redrum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Why lie?*


what there is wrong?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what there is wrong?


*Literally everything because Tony Khan admitted he misused the phrase "Forbidden Door" in this context.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Literally everything because Tony Khan admitted he misused the phrase "Forbidden Door" in this context.*


and then he brought in Jay White who is connected to Kenny and made the usage right

that is literally what happened

he realised he used it wrong and brought somebody in to make the usage right

none of us knew it was used wrong, cause nobody debuted yet

so, if anything I am double right and you are double wrong


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and then he brought in Jay White who is connected to Kenny and made the usage right
> 
> that is literally what happened
> 
> ...


*Jay White is still signed to New Japan. They've been using New Japan talent since last summer. Nothing changed. No contract was violated. The Forbidden Door wasn't reopened, nor closed shut.*


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

This is so stupid. He's a promoter promoting on his personal twitter. 

Its not even like he hyping stuff on TV (and even then why get mad?).

This is a non story. I don't follow anything Tony has ever said because hes never on the show.


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

TK needs to really mature up a bit, he is actually embarrassing and hurts his own wrestlers when he overhypes them. Honestly, Keith Lee is not a huge name nor is he really any star power, Why is he being billed as some game changer?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Jay White is still signed to New Japan. They've been using New Japan talent since last summer. Nothing changed. No contract was violated. The Forbidden Door wasn't reopened, nor closed shut.*


the forbidden door is used when a NJPW or impact or other wrestler with a standing contract at another company appears in AEW

like kenta, like suzuki, like jay white

so, the door was indeed opened

after a door opens, it closes again - if you know how doors work


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RLT1981 said:


> Who the Fuck is Jay White? lol


I like the guy but it's a redundant signing. Another slim, athletic wrestler who "can wrestle".

Do we really need another Adam Cole?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the forbidden door is used when a NJPW or impact or other wrestler with a standing contract at another company appears in AEW
> 
> like kenta, like suzuki, like jay white
> 
> ...


*How is a door reopened when it never closed? Only the Impact "partnership" ended. The New Japan partnership is ongoing. You're doing a lot of mental gymnastics to justify nonsense when even Tony Khan acknowledged his own bullshit.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> I like the guy but it's a refunds signing. Another slim, athletic wrestler who "can wrestler".
> 
> Do we really need another Adam Cole?


interested in your thoughts on keith lee in the context of this comment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How is a door reopened when it never closed? Only the Impact partnership ended. You're doing a lot of mental gymnastics to justify nonsense when even Tony Khan acknowledged his own bullshit.*


whaaat are you talking about?

whenever a person from impact or njpw came over there was mention made of ‘the forbidden door‘ opening

legit… i hate to be the one to tell you ….. but its not a literal door


its a metaphor


there’s no hinges

the forbidden door has no peephole

it doesn’t have a chain and is not made of mahogany wood

its like…. Just A concept maaaan


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> interested in your thoughts on keith lee in the context of this comment


I actually like the Lee Signing. I didn't see much of him In WWE but did notice that he's a likeable big man which is something that AEW needs. I'm glad I get to watch him without having to go through WWE programming.

Not it mention he's African American which helps their public perception as well.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I feel sorry for Keith Lee. Dixie Khan has put unrealistic expectations on him making out he would be 1994 Hulk Hogan.

Those saying "It's your fault you had unrealistic expectations" are completely missing the point. There's promoting a show and then there's blatantly lieing to your audience to the point where it affects your credibility going forwards. Tony Khan has crept in to the latter category now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> I feel sorry for Keith Lee. Dixie Khan has put unrealistic expectations on him making out he would be 1994 Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Those saying "It's your fault you had unrealistic expectations" are co pletely losing the point. There's promoting a show and then there's blatantly lieing to your audience to the point where it affects your credibility going forwards. Tony Khan has crept in to the latter category now.


I really have to ask - since you are so disappointed

who did you expect would be the ’level of the hype’ - y’know? Competing for a shot at the TNT title in a ladder match

just want to understand


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I really have to ask - since you are so disappointed
> 
> who did you expect would be the ’level of the hype’ - y’know? Competing for a shot at the TNT title in a ladder match
> 
> just want to understand


Given the level of hype somebody that was successful on the WWE main roster. NXT and NJPW just doesn't cut it on this occasion. If he had left it as the one tweet and the Dynamite graphic people would have been satisfied as Keith Lee himself is a good acquisition.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

You man are literally the definition of brain dead 

“TONY PROMISED US GOOD DEBUTS WHY WE ONLY GET KEITH LEE AND JAY WHITE”

My guy who were you expecting - the rock? Stone cold?

The job of a promoter is to promote. Maybe you have forgotten that.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> You man are literally the definition of brain dead
> 
> “TONY PROMISED US GOOD DEBUTS WHY WE ONLY GET KEITH LEE AND JAY WHITE”
> 
> ...


No promoter should want to come across as the modern day Dixie Carter.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> I like the guy but it's a redundant signing. Another slim, athletic wrestler who "can wrestle".
> 
> Do we really need another Adam Cole?


A guy that's also been in the midcard for Impact for good reason.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whaaat are you talking about?
> 
> whenever a person from impact or njpw came over there was mention made of ‘the forbidden door‘ opening
> 
> ...


No

it is only a metaphor for AEW and Khan who likes to throw the term around to build his ego.

The only true forbidden door in wrestling is working with the WWE. Everything else is Indie as far as I'm concerned, including AEW at its current state. Indies working with other indies co is nothing new.

Impact Wrestling is the only company to really have opened the forbidden door with their involvement with the WWE and the Rumble if we are to be fair. That's an exclusive club that AEW isn't in yet. In fact, Impact is the only company in the world to have worked with ROH, AEW, NJPW, and the WWE.

i think that the forbidden door is kayfabe in AEW. In Impact Wrestling, it is A very real thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Given the level of hype somebody that was successful on the WWE main roster. NXT and NJPW just doesn't cut it on this occasion. If he had left it as the one tweet and the Dynamite graphic people would have been satisfied as Keith Lee himself is a good acquisition.


who?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> No
> 
> it is only a metaphor for AEW and Khan who likes to throw the term around to build his ego.
> 
> ...


your concerns don’t enter into the matter

it doesn’t change the metaphor or how it was and is being used


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

He lost trust when he hyped up a signing, which turned out to be Christian.

Everyone could see Danielson & Punk coming, but as for these “surprises” which take actual guess work, every single one has underwhelmed.

He needs to change his tone or shut the fuck up, because the way he constantly hypes up signings, has tipped the scale to embarrassing.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who?


Jeff Hardy, Bray Wyatt, Brawn Strowman. They may not be the '94 Hogan that Dixie Khan thought he landed but playing on them being ex-WWE Champions could justify a large portion of the hype.

I like Keith Lee and I think there's a lot they could do with him but the reality is he's main exposure to the large audience that AEW want to grab is making grunting noises on Raw that got him nowhere. It's not a big deal.

It reminds me of the time recently where Tony Khan compared Jade Cargill's streak to that of Bill Goldberg's. Eric Bischoff was spot on with his comments on that. If you blatantly lie to your audience that consider themselves to be a smart audience there's only so many opportunities they'll give you until they no longer take you seriously.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> No promoter should want to come across as the modern day Dixie Carter.


Dixie Carter delivered on a lot brother. Furthermore, do you expect these promoters to say “well we signed these guys. They’re not major talent like Austin or Rock, but we feel they will fit in AEW”

Nah man. They are meant to promote. TK. debuts new people to get people watching. I personally do not like these 2 signings, but I appreciate that TKs job is to promote.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

BabaYaga said:


> TK needs to really mature up a bit, he is actually embarrassing and hurts his own wrestlers when he overhypes them. Honestly, Keith Lee is not a huge name nor is he really any star power, Why is he being billed as some game changer?


Because Khan has fallen into the trap of using debuts to build AEW's ratings week to week. That's why he's hyping the hell out of them. Seems like every time I log on here there is a big debut coming. I don't even get excited anymore.

Look at it from his perspective. The honeymoon period is slowly coming to an end. You've booked every possible match and stipulation already to try to drive ratings as well as featured a roster that has pretty much every big star and indy darling that fans requested and still this wasn't enough to really ignite the flame that AEW neededs. I feel like we might be seeing peak AEW right now unless some guys like Cena, Brock or Rock come in in the future and even then that's debatable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> Jeff Hardy, Bray Wyatt, Brawn Strowman. They may not be the '94 Hogan that Dixie Khan thought he landed but playing on them being ex-WWE Champions could justify a large portion of the hype.
> 
> I like Keith Lee and I think there's a lot they could do with him but the reality is he's main exposure to the large audience that AEW want to grab is making grunting noises on Raw that got him nowhere. It's not a big deal.
> 
> It reminds me of the time recently where Tony Khan compared Jade Cargill's streak to that of Bill Goldberg's. Eric Bischoff was spot on with his comments on that. If you blatantly lie to your audience that consider themselves to be a smart audience there's only so many opportunities they'll give you until they no longer take you seriously.


jeff hardy will debut and will be in a tag team with his brother

bray wyatt is above a tnt ladder match

and nobody (or very few) people want Braun in aew

Nope - the hype was right for the people involved and the program revealed

you guys are just outrage merchants - no better than twitter cancel culture accs


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> jeff hardy will debut and will be in a tag team with his brother
> 
> bray wyatt is above a tnt ladder match
> 
> ...


You've seen on multiple occasions myself and several others criticising the level of hype around this signing defend the AEW product. There's no need to take criticism to AEW so personally.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> You've seen on multiple occasions myself and several others criticising the level of hype around this signing defend the AEW product. There's no need to take criticism to AEW so personally.


there’s no need to over-exaggerate the level of disappointment over his hype either

yet, here we are


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

If he bought in the Rock, people will still find a way to complain.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

thorn123 said:


> If he bought in the Rock, people will still find a way to complain.


Sadly it works both ways. AEW could debut Santina Marella with Hornswoggle and certain people would still defend the product. Both sides of the spectrum don't realise they're just as bad as each other.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there’s no need to over-exaggerate the level of disappointment over his hype either
> 
> yet, here we are


Yes.

We acting like AEW has been putting up countdown Y2J WWF debut levels of hype on TV nonstop when the both signings were surprises.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> You've seen on multiple occasions myself and several others criticising the level of hype around this signing defend the AEW product. There's no need to take criticism to AEW so personally.


The only time I’ve ever felt TK overhyped a signing was Christian.

This time he used the exact metaphor he should have to describe the surprise


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

thorn123 said:


> If he bought in the Rock, people will still find a way to complain.


If he hyped them adequately, it wouldn't be an issue. You guys are being intentionally obtuse and acting like we are overreacting when all we want is for him to stop being full of shit and actually be realistic with who he's bringing in and how much hype he puts behind their signing. He's a liar and all the excuses for him are overdone.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

And to people unfamiliar with Jay White, he’s one of the best promos/deliveries in all of wrestling. The guy is so good he sounds like a trained Broadway performer almost. And his accent will make him stand out to an American audience which is why I think he’ll be a big star. 

Anyone not a believer needs to watch this. Just watching first 2 minutes and you can tell he has the “it” factor for promos. Reminds me so much of Conor McGregor but he speaks a little more slowly and is easier to understand which makes his promos far more impactful,


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Yes.
> 
> We acting like AEW has been putting up countdown Y2J WWF debut levels of hype on TV nonstop when the both signings were surprises.


No we aren't. Hype vignettes are perfect, saying someone will change the industry and then spending months hanging out with Jungle Boy and a dinosaur does not change the industry. He's full of shit


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> The only time I’ve ever felt TK overhyped a signing was Christian.
> 
> This time he used the exact metaphor he should have to describe the surprise


Slam the door shut? How's that work in this context? He's already admitted he's wrong and you guys are still defending him.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> And to people unfamiliar with Jay White, he’s one of the best promos/deliveries in all of wrestling. The guy is so good he sounds like a trained Broadway performer almost. And his accent will make him stand out to an American audience which is why I think he’ll be a big star.
> 
> Anyone not a believer needs to watch this. Just watching first 2 minutes and you can tell he has the “it” factor for promos. Reminds me so much of Conor McGregor but he speaks a little more slowly and is easier to understand which makes his promos far more impactful,


No one gives a fuck.


----------



## Flairwhoo84123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> In 2006-2009 I watched actual ROH. TNA was such a pain in the ass. TNA was a lazy ROH/WWE/WCW mishmash. Russo was still in TNA back then. Lots of great talent in TNA that was used better in ROH & WWE. They had good matches. Almost all their angles and storylines were incomprehensible & unwatchable. James Storm should be making much more money by now. Best TNA match ever was Storm/Harris match with the beer bottle. Maybe it was Last Man Standing?


2005-2007 was peak ROH, 2008 was pretty good too, for me it was 2009 that problems started to arise.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> If he hyped them adequately, it wouldn't be an issue. You guys are being intentionally obtuse and acting like we are overreacting when all we want is for him to stop being full of shit and actually be realistic with who he's bringing in and how much hype he puts behind their signing. He's a liar and all the excuses for him are overdone.


How would one hype Keith Lee differently?

imo it’s the IWC that overhypes his every announcement … just like Christian


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

So basically Tony realised he fucked up, panicked and signed jay white with no long term plan. As Michael cole would say “that’s vintage Tony khan”


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dixie at least signed actual stars no matter how washed they they were. Tony is signing a bunch of charisma vacuums with about as much star power as a tree stump.

Fat boy Lee ain’t pulling in a single casual.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

He's a wrestling promoter. There might be people that think he's different and he's just like one of the fans but he's gonna throw bullshit out there for hype. And he's generally a fucking dweeb as well.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Right. Anyone that actually was a TNA fan and remembers her announcements/tweets know this thread is bullshit at its finest.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Tony Khan is great.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jay White bored me senseless.

I watched a match of his in NJPW that had more stalling than any match I have ever seen, even Jake vs Rude.

And this match was 'highly rated', I can't even fathom how bad he'd could be week to week.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cooper09 said:


> Dixie at least signed actual stars no matter how washed they they were. Tony is signing a bunch of charisma vacuums with about as much star power as a tree stump.
> 
> Fat boy Lee ain’t pulling in a single casual.


Impact also had unique matches like ultimate x etc. Imo early tna was way better than AEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Right. Anyone that actually was a TNA fan and remembers her announcements/tweets know this thread is bullshit at its finest.


BIG ANNOUNCEMENT THIS TUESDAY

Tuesday comes.... 'we have a partnership with slim jims' or whatever


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Cooper09 said:


> Dixie at least signed actual stars no matter how washed they they were. Tony is signing a bunch of charisma vacuums with about as much star power as a tree stump.
> 
> Fat boy Lee ain’t pulling in a single casual.


The only signing I feel that was of poor choice were the Nasty Boys, Orlando Jordan, and a few others. 

Keith Lee is not in that grouping. Adam Cole, Keith OReilly, and that other guy definitely can be grouped with Orlando Jordan et al in terms of poor signings.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> Dixie at least signed actual stars no matter how washed they they were. Tony is signing a bunch of charisma vacuums with about as much star power as a tree stump.
> 
> Fat boy Lee ain’t pulling in a single casual.


There is no active wrestler that would pull in the casual.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Awww! Another r/squaredcircle plagiarising WWE brat disappointed it wasn't HHH, Shane McMahon or Lily the doll!

Sad.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

JRL said:


> He has to hype it. Okay, you're disappointed but still you tuned in to watch it, right? The opposite would be "hey maybe you'll like this debut, maybe you won't. whatever." That's not gonna put butts in seats.


"Tuned in" online. He doesn't deserve my actual viewership. Glad I didn't add to their numbers. Tony's worse the Vince and that's really hard to do


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

As a promoter myself the most important thing for me that I actively try to avoid is lying to the audience. For example, if a wrestler is out because of COVID we tell the audience that, if a wrestler is injured we tell the audience that, if a wrestler hasn't turned up on the night because of a family emergency we tell them that.

I also never overhype. Lets hypothetically say I have a NJPW guy on, I'd say I have a NJPW guy on and I'd leave it at that. Jay White turns up, okay he's a NJPW guy I haven't overhyped anything.

But when you continually overhype things and say these are huge moments and they fall flat your audience stops believing you when you promise these things. It's kind of like on the indies promising a WWE Legend, the fans get excited, they buy a ticket, they wait and wait only for a guy to walk out in a clown costume as Doink.

Tony is the rich version of the dodgy indy promoter falsely advertising a legend. No idea why some in this thread are defending him. Nobody gives a fuck about Jay White or Keith Lee except the most hardcore of hardcore smart marks.



Randy Lahey said:


> Did you think Conor McGregor was going to show up? There really isn’t any Suoer famous free agent out there that would conceivably show up on a wrestling show.


Batista, Jeff Hardy, John Cena (Unlikely but still hypothetically possible), The Rock (Same as Cena), Wyatt etc



Forum Dud said:


> No promoter should want to come across as the modern day Dixie Carter.


This. You want your audiences trust because without it you've got nothing.



Geert Wilders said:


> The only signing I feel that was of poor choice were the Nasty Boys, Orlando Jordan, and a few others.
> 
> Keith Lee is not in that grouping. Adam Cole, Keith OReilly, and that other guy definitely can be grouped with Orlando Jordan et al in terms of poor signings.


Say what you want about Nastys and Orlando but even today they are bigger names and more known by the casual audience than Keith Lee and Jay White...


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

You guys... he's a promoter. It's literally his job to hype everything to the fullest. That's...what promotion is. What should he have said? "We're bringing in someone. He's not that great. Watch. Don't watch.. O well"


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Nothing to complain about with the debuts. Some fans just choose to be unhappy about anything AEW does.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

The result is disappointing and that doesn't change with constructed defences or that one suddenly shouldn't expect more from Tony.  Instead of doing these big announcements, AEW better had done surprise entrances. Especially when one of the guy is no exclusive signing anyway.
So I guess when Tony announces a great women wrestler next week, a few people will cheer for everything, as long it is not Summer Rae.



Wridacule said:


> You guys... he's a promoter. It's literally his job to hype everything to the fullest. That's...what promotion is. What should he have said? "We're bringing in someone. He's not that great. Watch. Don't watch.. O well"


Promoter? So shall the fans of Fulham (or Jaguar) now also expect him talking $"%" all the time? But hey, when I remember some of his comments on Fulham, he is doing anyway. 



I am Groot said:


> Nothing to complain about with the debuts. Some fans just choose to be unhappy about anything AEW does.


Tony just shouldn't do big talk, when there is nothing behind it. One guy is not exclusive and the other guy is a fired WWE wrestler.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Forum Dud said:


> A guy that's also been in the midcard for Impact for good reason.



He's in the "midcard" on Impact because he's just on loan until the pandemic situation settles in Japan. They aren't gonna put the belt on him or anything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> I feel sorry for Keith Lee. Dixie Khan has put unrealistic expectations on him making out he would be 1994 Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Those saying "It's your fault you had unrealistic expectations" are completely missing the point. There's promoting a show and then there's blatantly lieing to your audience to the point where it affects your credibility going forwards. Tony Khan has crept in to the latter category now.


*He's now the promoter who cried mega star. This will kill his usual new debut ratings boost in the future, because people will naturally lower their expectations, no matter how many bullshit radio interviews he does hyping the next free agent as the catalyst for the formation of the NWO.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Tribalism at it's finest, my friend.
> 
> Yes, even a show about fake fighting has tribalists. It's incredible really.


Don't steal my lines. Only I can call out tribalism


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> And to people unfamiliar with Jay White, he’s one of the best promos/deliveries in all of wrestling. The guy is so good he sounds like a trained Broadway performer almost. And his accent will make him stand out to an American audience which is why I think he’ll be a big star.
> 
> Anyone not a believer needs to watch this. Just watching first 2 minutes and you can tell he has the “it” factor for promos. Reminds me so much of Conor McGregor but he speaks a little more slowly and is easier to understand which makes his promos far more impactful,


To me he's like Adam Cole that doesn't suck


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> You guys... he's a promoter. It's literally his job to hype everything to the fullest. That's...what promotion is. What should he have said? "We're bringing in someone. He's not that great. Watch. Don't watch.. O well"


Ladies and Gentlemen I'd like to announce some exciting news coming for next weeks episode of Dynamite! We here at All Elite Wrestling are always trying to bring the very best talent from around the world to TBS and our PPV's and we've done it once again this time by signing a former IWGP Heavyweight Champion who will sign a contract with us LIVE on Dynamite.

Who do you all think it could be? Tune into Dynamite this Wednesday night to find out as we once again bring another world class talent to your television screens on TBS.

---

No overhype, sure a lot of people would probably assume Okada but when Jay White turns up you haven't really disappointed anyone and most importantly you've stuck to your word by providing both a former IWGP Heavyweight Champion AND a world class talent.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen I'd like to announce some exciting news coming for next weeks episode of Dynamite! We here at All Elite Wrestling are always trying to bring the very best talent from around the world to TBS and our PPV's and we've done it once again this time by signing a former IWGP Heavyweight Champion who will sign a contract with us LIVE on Dynamite.
> 
> Who do you all think it could be? Tune into Dynamite this Wednesday night to find out as we once again bring another world class talent to your television screens on TBS.
> 
> ...


I haven’t really bothered to keep up with money marks tweets or promotion but what did he actually say?

“Tune in for this game changing surprise A+ player debut that’ll change the way you think of AEW and pro wrestling”?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wonder how much of this is also on TNT who allegedly doesn't want any unannounced surprises. If they are really meddling that degree, they really would be forcing him to over promote and not just have true surprises.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> And to people unfamiliar with Jay White, he’s one of the best promos/deliveries in all of wrestling. The guy is so good he sounds like a trained Broadway performer almost. And his accent will make him stand out to an American audience which is why I think he’ll be a big star.
> 
> Anyone not a believer needs to watch this. Just watching first 2 minutes and you can tell he has the “it” factor for promos. Reminds me so much of Conor McGregor but he speaks a little more slowly and is easier to understand which makes his promos far more impactful,


Good speaker, but weird speaker, but good. Will probably be better once I know the context of his promo b


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> Given the level of hype somebody that was successful on the WWE main roster. NXT and NJPW just doesn't cut it on this occasion. If he had left it as the one tweet and the Dynamite graphic people would have been satisfied as Keith Lee himself is a good acquisition.


No they wouldn’t, sadly. 

People have bitched about every single signing AEW has made. Some of that relates to the Cult of Cornette (that’s what he calls his listeners) and how much his insane takes in AEW wrestlers that have crossed his sensibilities as a longtime fan.

Cornette may even like Lee and White. He can be fair to talent he hasn’t met and personally befriended. If someone has broken one of the sacred vows in pro wrestling Corny patterns his life after then all bets are off and they are as good as dead to Jim. His idiocy has more influence than his old school wrestling knowledge could ever hope for in ten lifetimes. 

From the looks of comments Cornette can sway opinions of those who aren’t even listeners. His overreacting has introduced any number of colourful and degrading nicknames and phrases into the public thesaurus of wrestling related insults and putdowns. The spirit of his bitter resentment has influenced more fans than his actual podcasts can only hope to achieve someday.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> No they wouldn’t, sadly.
> 
> People have bitched about every single signing AEW has made. Some of that relates to the Cult of Cornette (that’s what he calls his listeners) and how much his insane takes in AEW wrestlers that have crossed his sensibilities as a longtime fan.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but what has that topic to do with Cornette? I guess nothing.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

MIZizAwesome said:


> "Tuned in" online. He doesn't deserve my actual viewership. Glad I didn't add to their numbers. Tony's worse the Vince and that's really hard to do


He delivered EXACTLY who fans thought it might be. He met the expectations he had set us up for. Promoters are really never literal whenever they are in “sell mode” like TK obviously was throughout the past week. He foolishly tries to speak to fans directly through all his interviews and posts online. The guy used to be a tape trader and I remember him at the DVDVR forums. He probably looks at things too much from a fan’s perspective. That will disappoint professional ratings fans who follow wrestling. He does rule over too much of everything in AEW. Setups like that give us a good idea of a particular booker’s vision for their pro wrestling company. It isn’t wise to hold that much responsibility in an industry that chews up bookers, writers and even promoters and spits them out again into life as merely a “mark” according to industry standards.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

His goal is to get you to watch his show. Should he say "Yeah, we got a decent guy coming in. Had a rough couple of years. What are you gonna do"? 

Anyone dumb enough to think he's going to travel back in time and come back with Austin and The Rock from 1998 is a clown who deserves the bitter disappointment they get. 

Who _would_ have lived up to the billing in your estimation?  Like, it's a question without an answer, right? His job is to hype people up and then deliver something worthy, and they made Lee look like a star. Job done so far as much as job can be done after one night.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

Of course Tony Khan promotes his signings. He's a promoter. It's a work; the whole of the wrestling business is based on lying, that's the whole point of wrestling. It is a work, you guys.

That being said.

I don't know why I'm supposed to be excited for WWE rejects who have proven themselves to not be able to cut it in the big leagues. It shows AEW as being 2nd rate. TNA had the same problem. When Hogan signed with WCW, he had not been fired by the WWF; Vince would not have wanted to lose him. Savage had not been fired. Hall, Nash. I think Waltman may have been fired in 1996? I know he was in rehab at the end of his run. But off the big names, there weren't WWF rejects; these were guys who had chosen WCW because it was the place to be. It put WCW over as the #1 company.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i cant fucking believe they debuted Jay white back stage. If there was issues than fucking hold off. Also Jay white is millions better than being with these fucking elite nerds.

Keith lee is a fine talent but just another cheap pop for the fans,Wont be insanely popular in a years time. People need to stop jerking off to debuts though


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Keith Lee was a pretty decent pick up. Let's see how long the honeymoon lasts. There was a reason why he didn't work out on WWE.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Still insane to me that Wyatt and Strowman haven't signed yet.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nobody is worse than Dixie. But Tony is a close runner-up


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Keith Lee and Jay White isn't underwhelming though.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

AEW is like a bad gatcha game. The entire point of playing is just to summon new expensive pets the actual game is an afterthought. 

Lee looks terrible and is already up there in age. 
Jay white has very little social media presence. Nobody knows or cares about him that isnt watching already.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

BabaYaga said:


> TK needs to really mature up a bit, he is actually embarrassing and hurts his own wrestlers when he overhypes them. Honestly, Keith Lee is not a huge name nor is he really any star power, Why is he being billed as some game changer?


If you want your fans to believe a wrestler is a big deal, you are going to want to present him as such. Creating hype and buzz around his debut and giving him an opponent who can bump and sell his ass off helps achieve that. 

And the crowd absolutely knew who he was and ate up every last bit of it all. 

Said wrestler may not be for everyone as we have have differing opinions. However looking at the debut from the presentation standpoint and how it came across on live TV, AEW delivered as evidenced by the match and reactions. Keith looked like a stud.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> I don't know why I'm supposed to be excited for WWE rejects who have proven themselves to not be able to cut it in the big leagues. It shows AEW as being 2nd rate. TNA had the same problem. When Hogan signed with WCW, he had not been fired by the WWF; Vince would not have wanted to lose him. Savage had not been fired. Hall, Nash. I think Waltman may have been fired in 1996? I know he was in rehab at the end of his run. But off the big names, there weren't WWF rejects; these were guys who had chosen WCW because it was the place to be. It put WCW over as the #1 company.


Keith is not like Bray Wyatt or Strowman. He was a guy who was great, who the WWE took and ruined, not one of their own guys. Taking a guy like that and trying to get the most out of them doesn't strike me as having anything to do with WWE, but the wrestler he showed he was before he went there.

Hogan and Savage were both allowed to go because Vince thought they were too old and wanted to move on (now HE's old he barely lets guys careers get started till they're the age those guys were then ) he would barely even let Savage wrestle on TV the last few years. They were very literally rejects of the WWE, and they went over there and made Vince regret his decision. That's like the principle reason he spent the last few years hoarding talent.


----------



## Teemu™ (12 mo ago)

thorwold said:


> Keith is not like Bray Wyatt or Strowman. He was a guy who was great, who the WWE took and ruined, not one of their own guys. Taking a guy like that and trying to get the most out of them doesn't strike me as having anything to do with WWE, but the wrestler he showed he was before he went there.
> 
> Hogan and Savage were both allowed to go because Vince thought they were too old and wanted to move on (now HE's old he barely lets guys careers get started till they're the age those guys were then ) he would barely even let Savage wrestle on TV the last few years. They were very literally rejects of the WWE, and they went over there and made Vince regret his decision. That's like the principle reason he spent the last few years hoarding talent.


No, Vince didn't want to lose Savage. And the stories about his commentating are conflicting; I've heard he wanted to do commentary and no longer take bumps, but then again, yes, Bischoff has stated that Savage wanted to go to WCW because he saw himself as a wrestler, so go figure. But no, Vince did not want to lose Savage, regardless of his position in the company. And as for Hogan, Vince wanted to showcase him as a part time attraction, as a Babe Ruth kind of character. There were plans for Hogan going forward in 1993. And Vince did not want to see him in WCW.

Vince doesn't give a fuck up about Keith Lee.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Teemu™ said:


> No, Vince didn't want to lose Savage. And the stories about his commentating are conflicting; I've heard he wanted to do commentary and no longer take bumps, but then again, yes, Bischoff has stated that Savage wanted to go to WCW because he saw himself as a wrestler, so go figure. But no, Vince did not want to lose Savage, regardless of his position in the company. And as for Hogan, Vince wanted to showcase him as a part time attraction, as a Babe Ruth kind of character. There were plans for Hogan going forward in 1993. And Vince did not want to see him in WCW.
> 
> Vince doesn't give a fuck up about Keith Lee.


This is a pointless tangent from what this thread is about, but if Vince had wanted to keep either of those guys and more importantly if he thought they could do him any damage going to WCW he would have done for them exactly what he did for Bret in 1996 who was far less worthy of that contract, at a time when their business was in even worse shape. He didn't think either guy was worth shelling out for or bowing down to, hence they were rejects.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blaze2k2 said:


> It wasn't just Keith Lee though. It was Jay White too.


Sorry, but most people don't have a clue who Jay White is. Doudrop is likely a bigger name in the U.S. Just saying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RLT1981 said:


> Who the Fuck is Jay White? lol


this guy's relative?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Teemu™ said:


> Of course Tony Khan promotes his signings. He's a promoter. It's a work; the whole of the wrestling business is based on lying, that's the whole point of wrestling. It is a work, you guys.
> 
> That being said.
> 
> I don't know why I'm supposed to be excited for WWE rejects who have proven themselves to not be able to cut it in the big leagues. It shows AEW as being 2nd rate. TNA had the same problem. When Hogan signed with WCW, he had not been fired by the WWF; Vince would not have wanted to lose him. Savage had not been fired. Hall, Nash. I think Waltman may have been fired in 1996? I know he was in rehab at the end of his run. But off the big names, there weren't WWF rejects; these were guys who had chosen WCW because it was the place to be. It put WCW over as the #1 company.


Your first mistake is thinking and believing that anyone who WWE let's go, can't cut it in the big leagues and or is second rate. That isn't true.


----------

